# best site for buying theraband tubes



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i need some tan tubes but on ebay and amazon it costs thirty dollars and yellow only costs 15,shouldnt tan be cheaper?where can i get 100 feet or more of tan for really cheap?


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

oops. Didn't read your post right. 25 feet can be had at.....

http://www.healthmegamall.com/prodView-Hygenic-Theraband-tubing-tan-25-feet-_p91220_aff1574.htm

100 feet is even more expensive than your sources.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

100 ft 32.99 at pro med .com


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

for the tan


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

protherapy supplies .com has 100 ft. for a little less than $36 with free shipping...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have always bought mine through http://amazon.com


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

so the cheapest i can get it is 30 dollars?why is it so much more expensive than others?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> so the cheapest i can get it is 30 dollars?why is it so much more expensive than others?


quality, nuff said


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try ptmart . 100ft @ $27.50


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> so the cheapest i can get it is 30 dollars?why is it so much more expensive than others?


quality, nuff said
[/quote]
tan tubes are better quality than the thicker,sturdier ones?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

no, you asked why thera bands were expensive, and to me its because of the quality and performance. someone here has a chart, or better yet just go to the thera band website they have all the info you need.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> no, you asked why thera bands were expensive, and to me its because of the quality and performance. someone here has a chart, or better yet just go to the thera band website they have all the info you need.


i asked why tan(30 dollars) is more expensive than yellow(15 dollars) when yellow is a lot thicker and stronger.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not sure why the place you checked is more expensive for tan. Are you sure you were comparing the same lengths ?

I just had a look HERE and prices seem spot on.

TAN - $27.50 100ft
YELLOW - $31.00 100ft


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah they were both 100 feet.i guess i got lucky and found yellow really cheap!


----------

